
Downloading SSH Keys via DNS - gehaxelt
https://0day.work/downloading-ssh-keys-via-dns/
======
avoidwork
this is a horrible idea. there is no case where you're able to generate an ssh
key and can't take the public key with you. you have a clipboard, and an email
address.

